# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Meer dan de helft van alle Nederlanders heeft last van darmklachten

## Mark

*Meer dan de helft van alle Nederlanders heeft last van darmklachten*

Uit een onderzoek van VSM, producent van natuurlijke geneesmiddelen in Nederland, blijkt dat maar liefst 51% van de Nederlanders last heeft van darmklachten. Dit houdt in, vaak naar het toilet gaan, borrelende buik en een opgeblazen gevoel. Vrouwen hebben er vaker last van dan mannen, namelijk 62% van de vrouwen hebben er last tegenover 41% van de mannen.

Bijna 90% van de Nederlanders bespreken de klachten openlijk en winnen advies in. 67% van de mensen wint informatie in bij de huisarts terwijl 21% dat doet bij de apotheek. Om darmklachten te verhelpen of te voorkomen slikken veel mensen multivitamine, probiotica en vitamine C. Ook gebruiken veel mensen gezonde voeding tegen de darmklachten zoals vezelrijk voedsel en veel water.

Hoe zit het bij jou? Heb jij weleens last van darmklachten? En hoe ga je hier mee om?

----------


## gossie

@ Mark,
Hoe zit het bij jou?
Heb jij weleens last van darmklachten?
En hoe ga jij hiermee om?

----------


## Raimun

Dit is verhelderend !! 
Ik vroeg me steeds maar af wat er met mijn Noorderburen aan de hand was !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mark

> @ Mark,
> Hoe zit het bij jou?
> Heb jij weleens last van darmklachten?
> En hoe ga jij hiermee om?


Ja regelmatig. Ik probeer van vette troep af te blijven en zo veel mogelijk water te drinken. Dit helpt wel maar voorkomt het niet in zijn geheel. En jij?

----------


## sietske763

heb altijd last van darm klachten, dit door 2x een ileus in het verleden,
heb daardoor erg grote luie darmen gekregen....
mijn ervaringen zijn; pro-biotica, en gewelde abrikozen eten, 2x per dag!

----------


## afra1213

6 jaar is mijn sluitspier kapot geweest. De artsen wisten niet hoe dit te verhelpen was.
Door steeds hardere ontlasting was het uieindelijk kapot gescheurd. 
Na 6 jaar is dit genezen door o.a. met geneeskrachtige kruiden te werken op mijn 
lever en darmen heeft iemand dit na enkele maanden was dit genezen.

----------


## sietske763

@ afra,
hier word ik een beetje (erg) moe van.....
jij post soms zulke antwoorden waar niemend wat mee kan..........
ik post dingen uit mijn ervaring en benoem de dingen...
jij hebt het weer over vage kruiden voor lever en darmen...........
wil je best wel geloven hoor............maar ik kan hier niets mee.......post dan in iig wat voor kruiden...dan kan ik het opzoeken en evt gaan kopen,
en wil je dat aub voor mij bij iedere ""kruiden post ""doen voor mij??

----------


## afra1213

_Hoe zit het bij jou? Heb jij weleens last van darmklachten? En hoe ga je hier mee om?_

Sietske763

bovenstaande vraag werd gesteld door Mark.'
Volgens mij geeft ik hier gewoon een antwoord op.

Als jij zeg _"hier wordt ik moe van"_

En ik stel een diagnose en vertel waar vermoeidheid vandaan kan komen.
Dan kan ik wel allerlei kruiden gaan opnoemen die op vermoeidheid werken
zoals misschien een ijzer te kort, Dus pau ferro of Epinard innemen, 
misschien is de oorzaak wel een virus, dus Ipe roxo, boswelle, yerbas enz. enz.
Misschien zijn de bloedspiegels niet goed, of de milt werkt niet goed enz. enz.
met bijbehorende kruiden, hier is niemand mee geholpen. 

Wat wel zinvol is dat blijkt dat er veel mensen op dit forum zijn met niet verklaarbare klachten, dan noem ik aan de hand van de omschrijving uit welk orgaan de klacht zou kunnen komen zodat met zelf een zoektocht kan starten zodat zij samen met een arts weten waar zij moeten zoeken.

Ik zal niet gauw gaan schrijven wij iemand moet gebruiken of het moet een koortslip of iets dergelijks zijn. Waar geen fouten mee te maken zijn.

----------


## gossie

@ Mark,
Jazeker heb ik soms last van darmklachten. Door vezelrijk voedsel te eten, probeer ik het te veranderen.

@ Sietske,
Dank je voor het antwoord. :Smile:  Met die postings van Afra kan ik niets mee......

----------


## afra1213

Als jullie het niet op prijs stellen zal ik voortaan niet zo snel meer antwoorden.
Dan geeft dit immers geen irritatie meer

----------


## Raimun

> heb altijd last van darm klachten, dit door 2x een ileus in het verleden,
> heb daardoor erg grote luie darmen gekregen....
> mijn ervaringen zijn; pro-biotica, en gewelde abrikozen eten, 2x per dag!


Hej...
Gebruik gewoon pruimen !!!
Is goed voor de vooruitgang van de achteruitgang !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Let wel ! alles waar "" te .."" voor staat is nooit goed !  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik heb al jaar en dag last van darmklachten, uit een onderzoek is gebleken (een coloscopie) dat mijn darmen veel langer zijn dan die van een normaal mens (ha ben ik dan toch abnormaal te noemen) nee mijn dikke darm is veel langer dan een normaal persoon en daardoor gaat de transit ook veel langzamer. Nochtans heb ik geen dikke buik dan en voel ik me niet slecht of ongezond en om de 5 jaar moet ik zo'n onderzoek laten doen. 
Als ik geluk heb kan ik 1 keer per week naar het toilet gaan, heb ik pech dan ga ik soms die grens over. 
Ik eet normaal en eet veel groenten en ik eet ook veel fruit en de meeste zaken worden hier met olijfolie of soya olie gebakken en gebraden, ook margarine natuurlijk. En lukt het echt niet dan neem ik wel eens laxeermiddelen maar heel zelden of ik ga naar de winkel en ik koop me een halve kilo tiramisu en ik eet die dan volledig op, is dan wel mijn ochtend, middag en avondeten.... en dan komt het wel. 
Afra, als je sluitspier kapot is, gescheurd of hoe je het ook mag noemen dan mag je best wel het "kruid" vermelden dat jou zo geholpen heeft dan hebben andere leden er ook iets aan. Dan kunnen we zelf op het kruid gaan googelen en zien wat voor effect het heeft op ons lichaam en zelf beslissen of we het willen proberen of niet, we zijn geen kinderen meer die je iets moet verbieden dus. 
Het enige dat ik ken om een "kapotte sluitspier" te herstellen is een chirurgische ingreep waarbij ze de ring terug dicht maken door een operatie of ze geven je een tijdelijke stoma zodat alles terug kan helen en er geen ontlasting meer langs die weg door je lichaam moet gaan. Een vriendin van mij heeft darmkanker gehad en die hebben ze een stuk van de endeldarm moeten wegnemen en ze hadden haar een tijdelijke stoma gegeven, na 6 maanden is deze dan verwijderd en nu heeft ze een groot probleem, van als ze aandrang voelt moet ze naar het toilet omdat ze anders haar stoelgang niet kan ophouden. Niet leuk te noemen. Maar het was dat of heel haar leven met een stoma blijven lopen en dat wou ze niet.... 't ja niet plezant voor haar dus en ook niet voor haar familie want ze moeten elke keer als ze ergens naartoe rijden weten waar er een toilet te vinden is voor in geval van...

----------


## sietske763

hey raimun,
pruimen heb ik al geprobeerd, kilo,s....
druiven schijnen ook goed te helpen, met veel druiven kan je zelfs een ontgiftings kuur doen, helaas....geen resultaat.
poeders, pillen, drankjes op recept van maag/lever/darm arts, ook niet.
toevallig las ik hier een overgangs topic en daar werden abrikozen aangeraden tegen overgangs klachten.....dus ging daarom aan de abrikozen, deze hielpen mij niet tegen die klachten, maar merkte ineens dat mijn stoelgang veel beter ging en nu neem ik dus alleen abrikozen en pro biotica en niets meer van al die poeiers, klisma,s etc.

maar snap jou wel omdat juist pruimen erom bekend staan...haha maar mijn lijf doet altijd andere dingen dan normaal, eveneens mijn koppie

----------


## Flogiston

Ik meen me te herinneren dat abrikozenpitten giftig zijn. En dat een deel van die gifstof zou weglekken uit de pit, en in het vruchtvlees terecht zou komen dat vlak rond de pit zit.

Normaal gesproken geen probleem omdat je de pit niet eet, en omdat er in het vruchtvlees maar heel weinig van die gifstof zit.

Maar als jij echt _veel_ abrikozen eet, is het misschien verstandig om de binnenste halve centimeter van het vruchtvlees niet te eten.



Let wel: ik weet niet zeker of dit waar is. Het is slechts een vage herinnering. Misschien gaat het wel om een heel andere vrucht. Misschien is het verhaal van de giftige pitten alleen maar één van de vele angstzaaiverhalen en is het in werkelijkheid al lang achterhaald.

Ik hoop dat iemand die meer verstand heeft van abrikozenpitten dan ik, hier iets zinnigs over kan zeggen.

----------


## Flogiston

Soms is het zo eenvoudig om informatie te vinden, dat je denkt: waarom heb ik dat niet meteen even opgezocht? Zucht...

Goed, de informatie over abrikozenpitten is gewoon op Wikipedia te vinden. Lees onder het kopje "Consumptie van abrikozenpitten".

Daar staat dat uit abrikozenpitten het zeer giftige blauwzuur (cyanide) kan vrijkomen. Er zijn diverse gevallen bekend van cyanidevergiftiging bij kinderen die abrikozenpitten aten.

Conclusie 1: Je kunt de pitten kennelijk eten. Dat wist ik niet, ik zou nooit op dat idee zijn gekomen.

Conclusie 2: Je kunt die pitten toch maar beter niet eten, of hooguit een klein beetje ervan.

Conclusie 3: Ik weet nog steeds niet of het cyanide uit de pitten kan doordringen in het omringende vruchtvlees.

Laten we hopen dat iemand anders die hier meeleest uitsluitsel kan geven over dat laatste punt. En dat die persoon dan ook kan aangeven of het ook echt een probleem is. Ik bedoel, stel dat je 200 abrikozen(vruchtvlees) per dag zou moeten eten om een merkbare hoeveelheid cyanide binnen te krijgen, dan is het probleem puur theoretisch en hoef je je er in de praktijk geen zorgen over te maken.

Het wachten is dus op een abrikozenexpert...

----------


## sietske763

dank je Flo,
maar ik eet geen ""gewone"" abrikozen, maar die al een tijd van pit zijn ontdoen en gedroogd zijn, dan wel ik ze in water en dan 2x dgs een hand vol, ongeveer 2x5,
heb wel gehoord van mijn ""natuur freak, vriendin"" dat bij de supermarkten de abrikozen een slechte stof bevatten, weet het niet precies meer maar het was iets van een alluminium achtige stof (zal het nog navragen)en bij de natuurwinkel hebben de abrikozen die stof niet.

maar iig erg bedankt voor je waarschuwing!!!

----------


## sietske763

whahaaaha juist nadat ik op enter tik, zie ik dat je al wat uitgezocht had,
wat lief van je!
dus mijn post staat weer boven de jouwe...........
maar morgen ga ik echt ff navragen om welke stof het gaat die echt slecht is, buiten de pit om.
volgens mij moet het ook staan in een boekje wat ik thuis heb, gaat over veilige producten en alle E nummers, en ook abrikozen staan erbij, maar de gewone en niet die uit de natuurwinkel.

----------

